#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Protetor de surto LAN - ao Rubem

## raumaster

Olá amigos foristas, especialmente ao Rubem, grande entendedor de assuntos de rede, eletricos entre outros...Vou ser bem breve, apenas queria que algum tecnico, engenheiro ou entendedor do assunto, diga baseado nas fotos internas desse protetor, se o mesmo da de fato algum nivel de proteção às portas LAN se instalado bem próximo delas. Vejam q esse protetor não possui conexão para aterramento, seria um "suicida" por assim dizer, se sacrifica no primeiro surto. Pelo q pesquisei ele usa diodo zener, pela aparência que vejo nas fotos...
Valeu!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Ele era muito empregado em empresas de telefonia e teles, telefonia sem fio, terminais de telex etc. Se parece com diodo, alguns usavam diodo zener de 75 volts até 140 volts mas montados contrapostos, usava-se também lampadas de neon. Foram substituídos por varactores e varistores.
Se for no caso em fontes de 160 volts para POEs, dificilmente evitará a queima das LANs, por que os que tenho visto não tem isolação entre a saída e entrada ou acoplamento.

----------


## wld.net1

Boa tarde, aqui a gente está tendo muitos problemas com horaa rede cabeada! As portas do switch estão queimando toda hora, estou atrás de uma solução...

----------


## raumaster

Nilton, seria pra proteger LAN com no maximo 48 volts POE.

----------


## delegato

Descobrir uma forma para reduzir drasticamente a queima de portas!, tinha um final de rua que era só nublar os clientes ligavam e olhávamos portas queinadas, não gasto nada so mesmo mão de obra ferro de solta e estanho!

----------


## raumaster

E qual é a forma, amigo. Compartilha com a gente.

----------


## adrianoal00

> Descobrir uma forma para reduzir drasticamente a queima de portas!, tinha um final de rua que era só nublar os clientes ligavam e olhávamos portas queinadas, não gasto nada so mesmo mão de obra ferro de solta e estanho!




pois bem meu lindo posta aqui a solucao .. afinal todo conhecimento deve ser passado adiante para evolucao humana ..
forte abraco bom dia !!!

----------


## wld.net1

> Descobrir uma forma para reduzir drasticamente a queima de portas!, tinha um final de rua que era só nublar os clientes ligavam e olhávamos portas queinadas, não gasto nada so mesmo mão de obra ferro de solta e estanho!



Diga ai qual é a forma!

----------


## aragaodiego

A Ubiquiti também tem um protetor de surto:

https://www.ubnt.com/accessories/eth...urge-protector

O modelo é o ETH-SP para reforçar a proteção dos rádios

https://dl.ubnt.com/datasheets/ETH-S...otector_DS.pdf

Além dele, é sempre recomendado que as instalaçõs sejam feitas usando cabos e conectores blindados de qualidade, aterramento e estabilização de energia, isso já reduz muito a queima de equipamentos.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Descobrir uma forma para reduzir drasticamente a queima de portas!, tinha um final de rua que era só nublar os clientes ligavam e olhávamos portas queinadas, não gasto nada so mesmo mão de obra ferro de solta e estanho!


Se usadas essas fontes de 160 volts que vejo no mercado, queimarão quantas forem trocadas; Não tem nenhuma segurança a mais além do fusível, não tem isolação, e com certeza o risco de acidente fatal não é descartado.
Me pediram para que eu montasse um desses, como conhecedor e com formação técnica de eletrônica, dessa forma estou fora. Querem reduzir custos, mas correr esse tipo de risco é tremenda idiotice.

----------


## rubem

Sobre esses protetor sem aterramento, já postei um monte de circuitos.

Tipo:
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...3&d=1448863742

ou

https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...1&d=1455754848

Funcionar funciona, evitam alta tensão derivada de algumas descargas. Mas... de ALGUMAS. Proteção eficiente é só com aterramento mesmo, pra mim teria que ser algo tipo:
http://alter.org.ua/ru/docs/net/thun...ti-thunder.gif

Mas ideal é centelhador em paralelo aos diodos, pros diodos com o pequeno zener atuar nos surtos de baixa tensão, e se eles forem rápidos e de alta tensão, o centelhador atua:
http://www.l-com.com/images/lightnin...-data-line.gif

Eu tenho até coisa boba tipo isso:
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...1&d=1448839912
Montei um par com jack rj45 de sucata, numa plaquinha coloquei nos 2 lados os capacitores e diodos, soldei um rabicho de cabo de rede de uns 10cm (Pra que 2 jack RJ45 se vai ficar do lado de um equipamento? MUITO mais fácil soldar um rabicho de cabo de rede), só tenho foto antes de terminar tudo (Falta o rabicho de cabo de rede): https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...8&d=1456681451 Esse eu tenho no meu lance de cabo mais longo, uns 30m. Em CPE e outros roteadores tenho só com diodo e zener, mas... coloquei um aterramento mínimo (Só 1 haste de cobre, em região arenosa onde aterramento decente pediria 30 hastes). Sem aterramento só tenho esse com resistor e capacitor, mas não sei como o capacitor reage a certos sinais, nunca testei throughput dessa rede, vai de um switch até outro e switch tende a ser menos exigente com pacotes (Mas é coisa barata tipo Braview e Multilaser, nada que presta), sei lá se isso fica ok com digamos 90m de cabo, ou se passa throughput decente (Isso vai até meu netbook que roda p2p nos fundos, copio conteúdo do netbook lá pelos 8MB/s via cabo, mas copiar arquivo único não tem nada a ver com trafegar milhares de pacotes menores (De 400 a 1000B) que somados dá só 1MB/s, colisão de pacote ocorre quando tem muito pacote, então SE testar, teste só em 1 lance de cabo, nada de fabricar uma centena e depois reclamar comigo que a rede tá lerda...

Mesmo comprando no distribuidor mais caro, ou seja, no mais perto de mim (macrovirtual.com.br) os componentes (E incluo 2 plugs rj45, e cabo de rede, porque sai mais em conta colocar cabo de rede nos 2 lados e num lado usar emenda (https://www.macrovirtual.com.br/cone...to-wb-210086/p), do que comprar jack (Femea do plug) pra soldar em placa) e botando aí uns 20 minutos pra montar isso, ainda não chega nem perto do preço dos modelos a venda por aí.

Se bem que no ML tinha um modelo simples assim, acho que R$ 20 ou 30 pra POE, aí vale mais a pena comprar.

(Problema de CPE é POE. Protetor comum tende a tostar os zener se plugar uma fonte poe neles. Na China tem muito protetor a US$ 6, mas... barato assim é só os que não suportam POE. São pra uso com aterramento, mas sem aterramento já ajudam (Ajudam, não resolvem))

----------


## raumaster

Rubem, agradeço demais sua contribuição. 

Esse protetor que coloquei na postagem inicial sai bem baratinho lá no Aliexpress, comprei alguns pra por a prova, vou colocar alguns numa área rural onde temos clientes de Internet chegando por uma CPE e dois switchs distribuindo o acesso em casas diferentes dentro de uma chacara. Já tivemos problema de queima duas vezes e decidi testar esse protetor baratinho pra ver se melhora alguma coisa. Na verdade comprei-os pra outra aplicação, mas vamos testar nessa que está mais suscetível a danos.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Sobre esses protetor sem aterramento, já postei um monte de circuitos.
> 
> Tipo:
> https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...3&d=1448863742
> 
> ou
> 
> https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...1&d=1455754848
> 
> ...


Ruben, não sei se presta, mas como já faz 20 anos que fiz deve prestar e nunca recomendei a ninguém. 
Na cidade onde resido é relativamente arenoso, água meio salobra, e o solo contém pedregulhos. No imóvel tem ou tinha cerca de 5 hastes para aterramento( deve estar ok, testo com lampada incandescente de 150 watts( F + T) e tem uma queda de 5 volts. Em todo caso logo que mudei tive queima de aparelhos que não deveria queimar, liguei uma lâmpada incandescente de 25 watts( N+T), e só tive a infelicidade de queima o LNBF com o raio que caiu a cerca de 100 metros e a TV de LCD que ainda não tive tempo de consertar( casa de ferreiro...).
Perdi muitos roteadores com a queima do wireless, nunca nas portas LANs ou WAN e fonte raramente tem queimado ao longo dos 20 anos.
Alguns modelos de switchs tinham como recurso naõ tendo aterramento, (F+N+T , ou F+F+T ) não ligava a fonte de forma alguma, mas após intensas reclamações precisaram remodelar o projeto de fonte.
Quando teles eram estatais( ainda são, os serviços não), para instalar um equipamento a exigencia sobre as fontes eram enormes que tinham que passar por laboratório de testes da física em universidades. Petrobrás, instalaçoes militares eram maiores ainda. A maioria dos casos eram reprovados no simples aperto dos parafusos( a coisa é muito maior).

Acredito que se todos os pequenos provedores atentassem para isso, contratem um bom engenheiro, físicos e até mecânicos ( num lance de fio de um poste a outro envolve mecânica e física). como exemplo a rede de luz está bonitinho, TV a cabo, fibra das grandes teles bonitinho; mas o resto deixa um visual tão feio. Então no caso vamos analisar como esses cabos são instalados, não é só climpar o conector e....
Com a popularização de celulares na zona rural, muitos me procuram para reparar a montagem do conector SMA principalmente TNC ou N, por que os outros montam mas com 2 ou 3 meses começam a dar problemas e eu as monto que podem ficar por um ou dois anos, até mais.

----------


## wala

> Descobrir uma forma para reduzir drasticamente a queima de portas!, tinha um final de rua que era só nublar os clientes ligavam e olhávamos portas queinadas, não gasto nada so mesmo mão de obra ferro de solta e estanho!


Posta aqui para gente?

----------

